# New to smoking



## TC Smoker (Sep 23, 2006)

I am TC Smoker ( TC for Traverse City, Mi. ) and I recently aquired a smoker as a gift from a friend. It is almost deer season here (Oct. 1st starts our bow season) and I am already druling over the possibilities of making my own venison jerky, etc. I too love beef, bufallo, fish etc. I truly can't wait to put this thing to use. I have a Brinkman Gourmet Charcoal Smoker. Any advice to this true novice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 23, 2006)

Welcome to DC!! Just wait, there are a few guys on here that are smoker kings!!!! They will give you all the advise you need. Is there anything in particular that you are wanting to make first?
You can do a search on smoked whatever on here too. Have fun!!!


----------

